# What do you think of this deal ?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Saw this add in my local paper.
2002 CC 3240.
500 hours.
Hydro.
54'' Deck.
Power steering.
Full hydraulics.
3 point hitch.
4' rear blade.
How does $3000 sound for it?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

$5700 is the price on this site http://www.targettoolrental.com/3240.htm


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

it should run for over 3400 hours i think it does on the engine or maybe 4000 hours from a teacher who has a land scape company using zero turns with 18 HP so sounds like a fair price


----------

